# Ammo Pouch



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Got this Crossman Pouch from Peresh at the last LI shoot. Holds 100 steel or lead .38 cal balls and around 30 or so lead .45 cal balls. Very secure when closed and the balls stay in and handy when open. Great for practice sessions or for a walk in the woods with various size balls for hunting.
Philly


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I like very much,









where can the minions get such? thanks


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

im thinking of making one


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

slingshot_sniper said:


> I like very much,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check Crossmans airgun web site. Mine was a gift from a friend and shooter, Peresh here on the forum.
Philly


----------



## Jimmy (Jun 8, 2011)

It looks like this Ebay one

They seem to be a nice size, not to big.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

philly said:


> I like very much,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check Crossmans airgun web site. Mine was a gift from a friend and shooter, Peresh here on the forum.
Philly
[/quote]

Got it thanks found one here


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Jimmy said:


> It looks like this Ebay one
> 
> They seem to be a nice size, not to big.


Yup, that's the one Jimmy.
Philly


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

Nice! I'm going to have to get me one.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Yep, I got one a few years ago from WMart. It works great.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

The best price I have found for this is $3.50 from Pyramid Air.
http://www.pyramydair.com/s/a/Crosman_Airgun_Ammo_Pouch_Holds_500_Pellets/1956

I hope this helps.

Raymond


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

Hello Philly,

what do you think about the leather ammo pouch I've sent you?

Cheers


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

GreyOwl said:


> Hello Philly,
> 
> what do you think about the leather ammo pouch I've sent you?
> 
> Cheers


Hi Philippe, I like it alot, I use it to carry spare ammo in my back pack. The Crossman is handy for quick loading, fits nicely on the belt, closes securely.
Philly


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

Just got my Crosman ammo pouch the other day. Fits great on a belt, and since the velcro on the belt attachment can velcro on and off, I can also slip the flap into my waistband if I don't have a belt. It closes fine, I like it!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

SlingGal said:


> Just got my Crosman ammo pouch the other day. Fits great on a belt, and since the velcro on the belt attachment can velcro on and off, I can also slip the flap into my waistband if I don't have a belt. It closes fine, I like it!


Yeah, it is a great little pouch, I bought two more the other day at Dicks for $7.00 each. One for my .45 cal lead hunting loads and one for my grandson. Glad you like it.
Philly


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice ammo pouch Philly, I have one of Phil's leather pouches


----------



## johnny_canuck (Oct 16, 2011)

Just bought one of these. No Velcro, hinged lid.
http://www.mtmcase-g...ammo-pouch.html


----------

